# OHC Six Drag Cars



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Until today, I'd never read about an OHC drag car, much less seen any pics. 

But, it turns out that Pontiac provided two '66 Lemans OHC cars, and asked Bill Knafel to race 'em. Both cars set national records, and won races. 

Bill Knafel BIO | Pontiac Preservation Association

One car was a 'vert. I assume the hardtop ran I/S & the 'vert ran J/S.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I saw one '66 OHC 'vert. Even got a ride in it. It was pretty spunky. But I never saw one on the strip. Also bought a '69 OHC Bird body. But the engine was gone. 

Any of you guys every race one or know of any other Stock or Super Stock OHC race cars ? 

Here's the pic of a '67 Bird, with an OHC 6.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

For anybody who might wanna stroke an OHC, some guys on PY posted info about using a 292 Chevy crank, to build a stroker assembly. Definitely not your average Pontiac stroker build.

So, how 'bout it ? Any of you guys ever hot rod an OHC Six ?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The other well known OHC "Powered" Drag car mentioned in our PY post was Tom Langdons '51 Anglia. 
IIRC he and two partners ran it with an OHC for a few seasons. 
They ran it independently and then under Royal Automotive Sponsorship. 
Tom mentioned knowing where the Anglia was and possibly restoring it back to it's OHC Glory Days, 
this was a few years ago and I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very cool history facts


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Just noticed that it was an NHRA national record holder. I assume this was in the H/Gas class. That's pretty impressive.


----------

